
Third Tesla crashes amid report of SEC probe - cag_ii
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2016/07/11/tesla-motors-ceo-elon-musk-secret-master-plan/86936778/
======
cloudjacker
Double entendre of the use of crashes. Stock barely moved in after hours.
Investigate the journalists.

